# Betaine HCL was great... Then it wasn't.



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought I'd found a magic bullet that significantly reduced my overall pain and symptoms.I started taking Betaine HCL with every meal, and then sometimes during the day.But it started helping less and less... Is there something similar but stronger I can migrate to?


----------

